

Why hasn't OpenCalais gotten more love?  I'm smitten. - iamelgringo
http://viewer.opencalais.com/

======
kristathomas
Yes OpenCalais is plumbing, and here are some plumbers: Huffington Post, CBS
Interactive / CNET, Feedly, The New Republic, Slate, Associated Content,
Associated Newspapers (UK), DailyMe.com, Al Jazeera, Oracle, etc. See partner
page here: <http://www.opencalais.com/node/27153>

Point well taken tho -- and we'll do more to surface these stories as they get
buried over time in our many gallery pages.

Also announcing a dozen more fun partners next week. Will be sure to come back
and share those names then as well.

Thanks, -Krista The OpenCalais Team.

------
anthonyb
Possibly because it's a enabling/plumbing type of technology? I notice that
the main opencalais.com website struggles to explain exactly what it does, and
why it's cool.

There also don't appear to be many applications written with it. From what I
can see, there's feedtrace and newsfacet and ... that's about it.

Perhaps if there were a really compelling example of what you could do with
it, but an autotagging WordPress plugin doesn't really fire up the
imagination...

